# Christocentric or not Christian!



## Sonoftheday (Nov 21, 2007)

Is this a statement that you would affirm? 

"Every sermon preached is Christ centered, or it not a sermon. If it is not Christ centered it is not Holy Spirit empowered."

If so how can we go about talking with a Preacher whenever they deliver a message that is man centered with Christ as a side note? I mean assuming you attend a smaller church and have a relationship with the Elder.


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2007)

See this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/should-all-preaching-center-cross-25679/

and this one: http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/redemptive-historical-preaching-24799/

I would be cautious about rebuking a preacher because not every one of his sermons is what you deem to be Christ-centered enough.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 22, 2007)

Sonoftheday said:


> Is this a statement that you would affirm?
> 
> "Every sermon preached is Christ centered, or it not a sermon. If it is not Christ centered it is not Holy Spirit empowered."
> 
> If so how can we go about talking with a Preacher whenever they deliver a message that is man centered with Christ as a side note? I mean assuming you attend a smaller church and have a relationship with the Elder.



Theologia crucis - theologia lucis (Martin Luther)


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 22, 2007)

KMK said:


> I would be cautious about rebuking a preacher because not every one of his sermons is what you deem to be Christ-centered enough.



Excellent point Ken. We are called to be good bereans, yet if we go with the attitude of "testing" the sermon for "errors' instead of worshipping our Lord, we may miss His glory pass before us.. I know of far too many who bring their flea comb with them to service, instead of worshipping in Spirit and Truth themselves..


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2007)

The word for God is not mentioned in the book of Esther.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 24, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The word for God is not mentioned in the book of Esther.



And?


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you think the apostolic view on this was? Here's a hint - 1 Corinthians 2:1-5.


----------

